# game meat



## myron (Oct 4, 2001)

Has anyone had problems with wild meat? it is lower in fat , no chemicals compared to processed meat, or farmed animals that are given growth hormones. this should make it easier on a persons body.


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

Re wild meat: I have had much better sucess eating wild meat such as venison, moose, partridge or lake trout for the reasons you listed. Several wild meat recipes are included in my scd cookbook for I.B.D. entitled "Harmonize Your Eating and Feel Fit as a Fiddle".


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 14, 2001)

I have always thought it tasted better too.------------------Isn't it enough to see that a Garden is beautiful without having to see fairies in the bottom of it, too?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2001)

i have had good luke with venisen than anyother red meat.


----------

